# Linux and Android finally come together



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I just wanted to share what I just read
http://m.zdnet.com.au/torvalds-to-reunite-linux-and-android-339334108.htm

Its exciting to see a HUGE .com get behind and contribute in a real way to a truly awesome cause

So kernel devs will the 3.3 expected merge make your life easier?


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Not to seem argumentative, but from what I read, it would seem like waiting for the 3.4 kernel would be optimal, since, "'The 3.4 kernel release will hopefully have the power-management hooks that Android needs in it, along with a few other minor missing infrastructure pieces that didn't make it into the 3.3 kernel release.'"

Either way, it would seem as if such a merger would make it easier for aspiring devs (such as myself) to get started on making apps, themes, roms, kernel, etc...

Very cool.


----------

